# Help with making a DVD



## whitefox723 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

I am new to creating DVD's and can't get one to work. I downloaded a file in MP4 format(audio MP3) and couldn't get anything to convert it.
Then i found a program and converted to AVI.Once done i burnt to disc using Ashampoo Burning Studio 8. It plays on my PC but not my DVD player.
So i converted from AVI to DVD PAL format(MPEG-2) and reburnt. Still no joy. 
How do i convert and burn so that it plays on my DVD player. Tried Nero and it won't have it.

Please help. I'm a whiz with music & audio but this is all new to me.

Thanks

Dianne


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Try the free program DVDFlick and see if it works.


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

Yeah I'm sort of new to this as well and i just tried to use DvD Flick last night and it freezes while starting then gives me BSOD saying iaStor.sys had an error, and so i uninstalled my SCPI/RAID host controller because I'm pretty positive I'm not using one, but then it just gives BSOD anyways...

I'm about to reinstall it and see what happens, but if I can't get it to work is there a second best DvD burning program? >.<


----------



## ynell (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh and whitefox, you have to look up your dvd player model online or look in your manual to see what formats it will play, I'm not much of a whiz with this either so i cant give you a program to try, but I'm sure if you google what you want to convert you could find a thing or two ^^

And if you find anything, let me know ;}


----------

